# How Many Flashlights Do You Carry Daily?



## N_N_R (Mar 16, 2013)

So, how many? Be them on your person, your bag, car, etc. : )


----------



## gradio (Mar 16, 2013)

Off work its 1 generally unless I go fishing or something, then its 2 (edc size) and occasionally a 3rd larger size depending if I think it might be needed.
Work its 2 edc and a larger 3rd depending on the work need.
Each vehicle also has a 2xAA LED kept in the glove box's, plus one in the motorcycle bag.


----------



## blackbalsam (Mar 16, 2013)

My most often number of lights that i have with me is (3), One of which is always the same, a Draco on my medical necklace...Robert


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 16, 2013)

Fenix LD01 on the keychain all the time. Fenix LD12 in the backpack I carry to work and school. Cell phone (Galaxy Nexus) has a very nice LED flash that sees regular use as well, but I wouldn't count that as a EDC flashlight since it's a bonus feature.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Mar 16, 2013)

Since you count bag it adds one more. But rarely do I have more than one on my person, although I have done two on occasion. But by your count, two. EDC and a Surefire G2 in my work bag.


----------



## socom1970 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmmm... I carry 3 lights just on my keychain: lighthound freebie, McGizmo Sapphire, Arc AAA-P. 

Personal EDC: HDS Rotary/AOTH Black Sharkskin belt pouch, Bored SF E2e/Milky gen.1 KL1 MOAL/ti tailcap shroud and LX2 clip.

Work EDC: UK 2AAA eLED pen light, Malkoff MD2/M61HCRI, Malkoff 4th Gen. Wildcat.

Two is one, one is none, a lot is not enough.


----------



## chadvone (Mar 16, 2013)

I have 2 on my person most of the time. Arc P on keys and SC52 in right pocket. This month anyways.

More when I predict darkness.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 16, 2013)

swm v10r in holster
mbi hf on keys
2 is 1.

wifey
sk7 on keys (snuck it on)


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 16, 2013)

One in every vehicle, one on each key chain, one in my toolbox and one in my front pocket.


----------



## Tomcat! (Mar 16, 2013)

Three lights daily. Fenix P1 DCE Q5 always on my keychain so I never leave the house without it. My work bag always has a backup (currently an SF E1e w/Veleno 3 mode drop-in) and spare 123 primary cells. As it's still cold here my outdoor coat has big pockets so I could carry almost any of my collection depending on need, but unless something specific is required I've settled on an E2e single mode on primaries as my main EDC. I like this because the size is just right for a pocket without being bulky, grips well in a fleece gloved hand and the protruding tail switch is perfect with gloves too.


----------



## BarryG (Mar 16, 2013)

Normal day at work:
Haiku in left front pocket, Pocket Rocket in right front pocket, Sapphire25 on keys and a Solarforce/VinhXP-G2 on belt.



Barry


----------



## Random Dan (Mar 16, 2013)

2 on my person, 1 in my truck.


----------



## bjt3833 (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, I didn't realize you counted what's in my vehicle as edc, in that case your poll isn't enough for me and I imagine half of this forum. :devil:

I always have an ITP A3 on my neck and one of many in a pocket, recently an sc52. 

I have a solarforce L2p with a single mode xml and quark mini123 in the truck.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 17, 2013)

So most people carry TWO or MORE.... interesting....   And I'm in the middle.... 3 *sigh* Two daily, wherever I go in the house and whenever I go out, the one on the keychain comes with me, too...


----------



## rayman (Mar 17, 2013)

Got a 4Sevens Preon ReVO SS on my keychains and my Nitecore EX10 on me usually which while be swapped for a Oligth i1 SS.

rayman


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 17, 2013)

Too many...


----------



## Quiksilver (Mar 17, 2013)

Anywhere from 1 to 4. The further "out" I go, the more I carry. Usually 2.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 17, 2013)

I voted for 2. HDS Rotary always in my work bag and another more compact light on my person.


----------



## foreman (Mar 17, 2013)

3 at least.


----------



## HurtzDoughnut (Mar 17, 2013)

I usually only carry 1. But my wife who thinks it's "weird" to have a flashlight forum, has i think 2-3 on her. Sounds like she should be on here, instead of me.


----------



## Nutdip (Mar 17, 2013)

3.5?
1 main light.
1 keychain light in case the kids or a friend needs a light to use.
1 light that came with the knife I carry.
1 cheapo lazer for kitty play. (I think it counts as half a light.)


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 17, 2013)

You're not counting backup cells?

i carry a very small 10180 light on a lanyard in my pocket at all times. Something a little bigger in my coat pocket during the winter.

1 in my car. 1 in my briefcase during the week. Several in my knapsack - ranging from button cells to 2x 18650 depending on the plan - during the weekend.


----------



## Torpedo (Mar 17, 2013)

Two with me, two in the truck.


----------



## JCD (Mar 19, 2013)

Do the lights I carry as bike lights and backup bike lights (I'm a bicycle commuter) count? At first I thought they should, but then decided that would be like a motorist counting his car headlights as EDC lights.


----------



## N_N_R (Mar 19, 2013)

JCD said:


> Do the lights I carry as bike lights and backup bike lights (I'm a bicycle commuter) count? At first I thought they should, but then decided that would be like a motorist counting his car headlights as EDC lights.




LOL. At first I meant to count any flashlight-like thing you have on you. I.e. everything that can operate on its own, using a battery, having a button to turn on/off and fitting in one hand  If you think a bike light counts, count it


----------



## JCD (Mar 19, 2013)

N_N_R said:


> LOL. At first I meant to count any flashlight-like thing you have on you. I.e. everything that can operate on its own, using a battery, having a button to turn on/off and fitting in one hand  If you think a bike light counts, count it



Lately, I've been carrying a 9P and a C3, each with P90, for sequential use as headlights. Since I don't have spare cells, I've been backing them up with a 6P with MC-E drop-in, which also gets used as a "be seen" light when ambient lighting is high enough that using a "to see" light is not necessary. If I don't anticipate being out after dark, I leave all three at home. I also carry a Fenix PD30 in a holster on my backpack all of the time, in case I get caught out after dark without a light.

Outside of bike light use, my light used most often is actually an app on my iPhone.


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 19, 2013)

2 or 3 on my person, one in my bag (with spare batteries) 2 flashlights, and 2 headlamps in the car, 
my camera bag at work has a light in it, and if I am working at night, or going out for a long drive at night, I throw my Maxabeam case in the car too (which contains a Maxabeam, 2 batteries and a SF L2)


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 23, 2013)

I usually have 3 when I head to work... Maratac AAA on keychain, JB RTT-0 in my jacket pocket and a SF C2 in my rucksack.


----------



## scsmith (Mar 23, 2013)

> Do the lights I carry as bike lights and backup bike lights (I'm a bicycle commuter) count? At first I thought they should, but then decided that would be like a motorist counting his car headlights as EDC lights.


I don't think my SUV battery and headlights would be suitable for carrying by hand even if I did them pull them out of the vehicle and try to wire one or both headlights directly to the battery.


----------



## blah9 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fenix LD01 and PD32 UE on my belt along with a TK75 in my backpack. Depending on the day I'll also bring a TK45 in the backpack along with plenty of spare batteries.


----------



## jssp78 (Mar 24, 2013)

Peak Eiger with a Tumi coin purse that carries 4aaa, 1aa & 1cr123 left rear pocket.
EiB front right.
E1E w/VME with M31WLL front left.
Photon Proton with house key front left.
Photon X-micro with spare car key right front cargo pocket.
Photon covert with main car key right main pocket.
Klarus M10 in the front cargo pocket.


----------



## holylight (Mar 24, 2013)

3 if I drive.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 25, 2013)

I keep either my Fenix E21 or EA4w on me, sometimes both depending on what I'm doing, with a keychain light in my pocket. 4D mag rests between my seats that I'm considering to an XML2 (oh and forgot about the 12v spotlight I keep in the truck too)


----------



## TMedina (Mar 25, 2013)

On me, 2: Arc AAA on my key ring, a SF E1L on my belt.
In my pack, 2: SF G2 w/ a Malkoff M61LL, a SF Z2 w/ a Malkoff M61WL.

In my car, 2 more: one in my glove box, another in my "car bag". Specifics vary, depending on my mood. Usually conventional alkalines - AA and D formats.


----------



## Grizzman (Mar 25, 2013)

I have 1 in a pocket, 2 in my day pack (with spare cells), and one in each vehicle.

Grizz


----------



## scsmith (Mar 25, 2013)

I keep one in my car, one on me in a pocket, and one on me mounted to my CCW in a light bearing holster. I'm trying to decide on what single cell keyring light to add now.


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 25, 2013)

One in the car, one on the keychain, one on my belt. And if I go out at night, I will carry another in my pocket.


----------



## Cataract (Mar 26, 2013)

Work Days: 3
Weekends: 2 (3 if visiting dad / cousin, so I answered 3)

I'm counting my permanent keychain light, but I didn't count my car, though. I must have 5-6 in there...


----------



## Bentbylumens (Mar 26, 2013)

Foursevens Mini ML in my pocket
Fenix LD12 (alternates with my Eagletac D25A sometimes) in my backpack
Streamlight Stylus Pro in my backpack
Streamlight nano on my keychain

Maglite 3D LED in my car

I might have a problem


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Mar 26, 2013)

Four lights. I carry a Malkoff MD2 with a 219 (flood), LX2 (security light with throw), PD32ultra (for strobe and flood), and a preon 1 gen 2 that I wear on my shirt so it is easy to reach when I am sitting. Wish I could cut it down to 3 but not going to happen.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 28, 2013)

Three. A Jetbeam TC-R2, a Muyshondt Aeon, and a McGizmo Sapphire. I don't really use the Sapphire, but I like to have it around.


----------



## dmkatz76 (Mar 28, 2013)

Three - ET D25A clicky in my wallet, D25C2 in my day pack, Quantum DD on my keychain. Three is the magic number of the universe...


----------



## david57strat (Mar 28, 2013)

Left to right:
Fenix e15
Sipik SK-68
Sunwayman V11-R
Nitecore EA4
EagleTac D25LC2
Maglite XL200
LED Lenser P7
Olight M20-X

Six of the eight of these actually get EDC'd (on my person - in holsters); but I seem to have run out of pocket and belt space, or I'd actually EDC all eight lights. The ones that are hard to incorporate into the current 6-light combo are the Nitecore EA4 (My latest acquisition..awesome light!), and the Sipik SK-68. The Sipik didn't come with a holster. I _still _say, this light has an incredible output and spot/flood adjustment, for an 8-dollar light!

The EA8 often goes in my toolbox, when I've got a job to go to. I'm without a car, for now, but in the car, I generaly carry larger lights (Maglite 6D with TerraLux 1000-lumen upgrade), Maglite 2D (soon to be upgraded with a Malkoff 270-lumen upgrade), and Maglite 2D LED...so I guess that would be eleven lights, if you count lights in the car.

I don't use keychain lights (at least....not on a keychain. My keychain is too cluttered to accomodate any lights, or other toys, and I have enough lights on my person that a keychain light wouldn't really make sense, anyway).

It may be time to contract the one who makes those amazing skinths. I will not carry a light without a proper holster/pouch. The holster for the EA4 doesn't really protect the switch from being inadvertantly activated (yes, the lock-out does work; but it's also a little too easy to press down on the switch for over a second, unintentionally, thus canceling the lock-out, so I'd kind of like a holster with a notched out area that won't allow the switch to come in contact with the holster, no matter what position the light is placed in the holster, even if the holster is placed in a bag.

Maybe I just need an EDC light bag...? Then, I could carry spare batteries in that, along with the lights. I'm considering using a Maxpedition FR-1 bag that I bought last year, just for this purpose; but I really prefer not carrying a separate bag, as opposed to just having the lights on my person; but my other EDC items are growing, so it's getting to the point where I need an EDC bag, if I want to successfully carry all of it with me.

............need......more cargo ...pockets :|


----------



## f22shift (Mar 29, 2013)

damn 3+ is making a comeback..


----------



## PANGES (Mar 29, 2013)

One on the keys, one in the pocket. Always.


----------



## timsmile (Mar 29, 2013)

Two. either Eagletac D25A Ti or Niteye EYE10 in my front pocket. With either LX2 or C2 in my bag, always :twothumbs


----------



## Toons (Mar 29, 2013)

A few months back flashlights came up in a conversation with a coworker. 
I began to show him some I had with me. After pulling out several he asked
how many lights I had on me. After emptying my pockets and bag we counted 
eight. I was a little embarrassed but not surprised. :shrug:


----------



## jspalaroan (Mar 31, 2013)

2- one in car compartment (SF Defender)and 1 edc(PD22-) (either in my Maxpedition bag or my in my pocket)


----------



## RichJo86 (Mar 31, 2013)

Normally just one on the keychain, Thrunite TI / Photon X-light micro. If needed I'll pack some more punch (Nitecore EA4)


----------



## was_jlh (Mar 31, 2013)

david57strat said:


> ...It may be time to contract the one who makes those amazing skinths. I will not carry a light without a proper holster/pouch. The holster for the EA4 doesn't really protect the switch from being inadvertantly activated (yes, the lock-out does work; but it's also a little too easy to press down on the switch for over a second, unintentionally, thus canceling the lock-out, so I'd kind of like a holster with a notched out area that won't allow the switch to come in contact with the holster, no matter what position the light is placed in the holster, even if the holster is placed in a bag. ...



david, i asked eric ( skinth solutions ) about a holster for an ea4 when i got mine some time ago. his only suggestion was to buy one of his larger holsters and use it generically, so i don't think he has anything to offer to our plight. i have been looking for a decent holster for this light since i purchased it. i've thought many times about "reverting" back to my 4sevens s12 instead of my ea4 simply because of the amazing s12 holster.


----------



## rob77t (Apr 1, 2013)

I carry one if I know im going to be in the dark or when im working. olight


----------



## Nightster (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi all! Long time lurker. This is my first post and I thought I would chime in. 
I carry at least 3
Streamlight Nano or Inova microlight on keys.
Streamlight Microstream (always)
And a heavier hitter depending. I rotate Fenix LD12, PD32UE or Streamlight Protac 1L (180 lumens), ProTac 2aa

If I'm going on a trek I will pack an Ld41 or Streamlight HL 600


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 2, 2013)

5 in my vehicle and 11 on me if I have my coat on


----------



## sidecross (Apr 2, 2013)

Two, one in pocket the other in my Maxpedition Fatboy with six backup Eagletac 3100mAh batteries.

Pocket light is Eagletac D25LC2 and the bag light is Nitecore TM26; lights powered by Eagletac 3400mAh batteries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant believe some people only carry one light. Every one should carry atleast 2 lights at all times. I like to carry 5 all the time.


----------



## conman (Apr 8, 2013)

I only carry one flashlight with me while I'm out. It's a cheap 9 LED flashlight I got for free from Harbor Freight. I'm carrying it until I have enough money to buy a mini Maglite.


----------



## R99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fenix PD20 and SF 6PX Pro during the day, add SF Fury Defender at night.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 9, 2013)

4 lights on me:
4sevens Quark Pro 2AA XP-G2
Solarforce L2 with 3 level Cree XM-L U2 drop-in
Fenix PD30 R4
Titanium IlluminaTi 1AAA Cree XP-G R5

2 in my Go Bag in the car:
Fenix HL30 headlight
Olight T25 Cree XP-G R5

Plus a few more lights in my car.

A couple dozen lights within arms reach right now.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 10, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> 5 in my vehicle and 11 on me if I have my coat on



You must really be afraid of the dark.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 10, 2013)

LightWalker said:


> You must really be afraid of the dark.



I think with 11 lights, the Dark is afraid of me


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 10, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> I think with 11 lights, the Dark is afraid of me



I'm sure you're right, LOL.


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 11, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> I think with 11 lights, the Dark is afraid of me


----------



## tsk1979 (Apr 11, 2013)

When travelling I carry 4 flashlights
2 Headlamps to be used while trekking. Cost me 3-4$ a piece, and have 5 LEDs. Okay light for walking
Then there is one cheap flashlight bought locally, made by a company called 
http://www.eveready.com/Pages/default.aspx
Then there a more powerful 3-AAA flashlight. I bought it for 200 baht on the street in Thailand when we went visiting there. Great spot light, good for 20-30 meters easily. I think its around 100-150 lumens, cant look at it directly. Will post a picture sometime.

Now I am looking to get a fannyfire from DX. they have a clearance sale with a 5LED one going for 49$. Cree XM-L lights. I need a powerful torch for "driving". Sometimes we tend to go driving on high Himalayan passes, and a cloud comes and sits on the pass. So we have to often lean out of the side window, and shine a torch to see whether we are about to drop 1000 feet into the abyss!


----------



## citruspers (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm currently carrying two, there's the Trustfire T2 for my everyday stuff, and a Xeccon S12 I use for my mountainbike and resides in my bag when not in use (for fear of it getting stolen).

When I'm working it's two lights, there's the Trustfire T2 for white light and throw, and a WF-502B with a blue CREE emitter for when I need to be more stealthy near the stage. Both don't have a very low mode, but I use my hand to block most of the light.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I carry the first 4 anytime I head out of the house, day or night.

In pocket
1. Main EDC: Quark QPA-G2 on 14500
On keychain
2. Primary backup: Klarus MI10 1xAAA
3. Secondary backup (also potential loaner #2): EGear Pico Light
4. Tertiary backup (potential loaner #1): Streamlight Nano

On phone
5. Last ditch backup: HTC Evo has 2 LEDs that can be used with a flashlight app

PLUS
for work in holster on belt
6. Primary light: Olight M22
7. Secondary Bright light: Nitecore TM26
8. Emergency light: ZebraLight SC80

in car
9. Quark QP2A-X


There are lights scattered all about at home, but after getting hit by blackouts from snowstorms, ice storms, drunk driver hitting a power pole etc. I learned to carry a flashlight with me at all times even at home (especially after dark). After stumbling around and stubbing my toe while trying to get TO one of my many flashlights in the dark in a power outage, I realized how silly it was to have so many lights about the house, and not actually have one immediately at hand if the power went out. There are always flashlights by my bed, but the moment I get out of bed, I grab either the QPA-G2 or M22 and stick it in a pocket.

Been a flashaholic since I was a kid, and began EDC'ing when the MagLite Solitaire first came out. I carried a flashlight occasionally even before that, but when the Solitaire came out, it was small enough to ALWAYS have with me. As folks have mentioned, the interior of a building in a power outage can be really, really dark, especially when the emergency lighting fails. Been there, done that. Fortunately, I had my EDC on me.

When I needed better flashlights for work, I started looking at all the options available (which at the time were incandescent/halogen), and then LED as those became bright enough to be a viable option.

These days, I carry a primary EDC which I always have on me when going out, and I also have 3 backup lights on my keychain, not so much because 3 lights might fail, requiring that much redundancy, but I carry flashlights both for preparedness (and work), and one of the things I've learned is that MOST regular folks are unprepared. The 2 micro lights (Egear Pico and Streamlight Nano) are my potential 'loaner' lights. These are the lights that I can loan to the unprepared, and if I don't get them back (which has happened), they only cost $6-$10ea. I'm certainly not loaning out any of the more expensive lights during a power outage, unless it's to someone I know really well (and trust).


Max


----------



## Justonemore (Apr 12, 2013)

When I get dressed I put my phone in one pocket and my keyring with house key, Victorinox classic and Fenix LD01 on in the other pocket.
Leaving the house I usually add something powered with one cr123.

When I go camping............well lets just say it never gets dark. :shakehead


----------



## dnd (Apr 12, 2013)

i always carry minimum 2 Flashlight, one on my keychain tank 007 e09 and novatac 120t in my pocket. and now i'm considering to buy zebralight sc52 or SWM c15R


----------



## Sukram (Apr 15, 2013)

Usually I carry two flashlights: Olight T20 and Armytek Predator XP-G2. Variety of modes of Armytek Predator attracts me more because I can choose any mode I need (for home, walking, my car).


----------

